# Funciona amplificador 900W?



## Francisco Galarza (Mar 30, 2007)

Hola, acá les dejo este diseño que hice de un amplificador de 900W en 2 ohms.
No sé si funcionará, parece un circuito muy fácil a comparación con otros.
Tiene una protección contra cortocircuitos en la salida.

El diseño original tenía en lugar de la resistencia de 15K / 2W un generador de corriente constante de 50mA pero después, calculando las potencias de los transistores esos tenían que disipar 7W, y los transistores que encontré de 150V disipan o menos de 1W o más de 50W y con esta última condición son un poco caros.

Todas las resistencias que no digan K son en ohms y son todas de 1/4W excepto las que digan lo contrario.

uF significa micro faradios.

A la entrada le puse un amp operacional ya que no estaba del todo seguro de como diseñar un diferencial confiable.

La entrada máxima es de 1V pico a pico.

La respuesta de frecuencia excede el rango audible.

La protección se dispara cuando sensa 12.7A por algún transistor [los MJ15003 y 15004 aguantan 20A].
Al conectar la alimentación del amplificador, un relay tiene los parlantes desconectados para que no se escuche el puff! y mientras tanto mide la resistencia (no impedancia!) del parlante, si es mayor a 1.5 ohms espera un rato y lo conecta, y si es menor (cortocircuito) lo deja desconectado para proteger los transistores. Cada ves que se active la protección, se medirá la resistencia del parlante y hará lo mismo que al principio. Tiene un retardo de conexión

Usé los PNP "arriba" y los NPN "abajo" porque me quedaba más cómodo para la protección pero ¿así funciona igual? ¿todo el conjunto de arriba se comporta como un NPN y el de abajo como PNP?

No usé MOSFET's porque desconozco su funcionamiento, si alguien lo quiere modificar, bienvenido.

La bobina no sé como es, lo que he visto es que se recubre la resistencia que tiene en paralelo con tres capas de alambre esmaltado lo suficientemente grueso para resistir la corriente.

He aquí el circuito, ustedes me dirán si puede funcionar o es sólo una pila de transistores.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Mar 31, 2007)

Acá enconctré unos transistores baratos que me dijo luciperro, MJE340-50.
Voy a modificar el diseño un poco y lo subo otra vez


----------



## nene (Mar 31, 2007)

Hola francisco...no creo que sea muy estable en 2 ohms, solo con cuatro de esos transistores de potencia...es un tema!....mi opinion es que no bajes la impedancia de 4Ohms...seria menos potecia..pero...seria una gran potencia....a simple vista funcionaria...pero no me arriesgaria a ponerlo a 2 ohms!...

saludos!
nene!,.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Mar 31, 2007)

nene dijo:
			
		

> Hola francisco...no creo que sea muy estable en 2 ohms, solo con cuatro de esos transistores de potencia...es un tema!....mi opinion es que no bajes la impedancia de 4Ohms...seria menos potecia..pero...seria una gran potencia....a simple vista funcionaria...pero no me arriesgaria a ponerlo a 2 ohms!...
> 
> saludos!
> nene!,.



Hola nene, muchas gracias por responder.
Haciendo los cálculos, en 2 ohms con Vcc=70V, los transistores (entre los cuatro) aguantarían 35A, osea, 8.75A cada uno, y si tenemos en cuenta que son transistores de 20A cada uno no creo que tenga problemas. Si calculamos la potencia máxima disipada por un transistor andaría por los 210W y soportan 250W, yo creo que el gran problema es la poderosa fuente


                    Vce         Ic      hFE min      Pd         Vbe       Case         Type
MJ15003       140V      20A        25         250W       2V          TO-3        NPN
MJ15004       140V      20A        25         250W       2V          TO-3        PNP
MJE15030     150V       8A         20          50W        1V       TO-220       NPN
MJE15031     150V       8A         20          50W        1V       TO-220       PNP
2N5551        180V      0.3A       30         0.63W       1V         TO-92      NPN
2N5401        160V      0.3A       60         0.625W       1V         TO-92      PNP


----------



## fsomoza8 (Nov 12, 2007)

Hola
       cual es el numero del transistor que sigue directamente despues del  operacional de entrada


Francisco Somoza
pd soy nuevo en este foro


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Nov 12, 2007)

Es un 2N5551, pero NO vayas a armarlo! No está probado y seguramente no funcione bien


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Nov 12, 2007)

Francisco, anímate y pruébalo. Saludos.


----------



## fsomoza8 (Nov 12, 2007)

Hola FRancisco
gracias por tu respuesta esta es la  primera vez que veo un op en la entrada de un amplificador
de gran salida,tienes un diseno probado necesito un amplificador sencillo de armar con voltaje
de 70 voltios  mas y menos  y con una sencillez similar  al proyecto 3a de rod elliot


----------



## oZon (Ago 26, 2008)

vi el esquema pero me entran dudas de que llegue a los 900w pero habra que probarlo pero no me animo .............saludos .

oZon


----------



## pollomisionero (Sep 3, 2008)

hola,no creo en la potencia final,el calculo es simple.con 70 volts por rama obtienes 400wattss en 4 ohms ,com 80 volts por rama 500wattss en 4 omhs,aparte si bajas la impedancia a la mitad ,no se obtiene el doble de potencia,fijate que un power que da 500 wattss en 4ohms en 2 omhs no te va a dar 1000 wattss,te puede dar 800 wattss,y ya sabes que para 500wattss necesitas 80 volts por rama


----------



## le_cuquie (Abr 6, 2009)

la respuesta es no pues estas dejando de lado una parte muy importante en el diseño de un amplificador de audio el rango de operación segura de cada transistor de salida amen de los voltajes de bias en los drivers y en los mismos transistores de salida


----------



## kasyqe (Feb 25, 2010)

Es un 2N5551, pero NO vayas a armarlo! No está probado y seguramente no funcione bien...

hola mis amigos mi pregunta ya lo habras probado se ve muy compremetedor el plano y me gustaria, si ya le hicieron las mejoras y las pruebas correspondientes,,.. necesito saber si funciono...??? gracias


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (May 16, 2010)

Francisco, con una simulacion podras hacerte una idea si el ampli funciona.

Saludos.


----------



## gregoriorg (Oct 4, 2010)

Yo pienso que no funciona, no es posible sumiistrarle voltaje positivo a un trancistor  PNP


----------



## german_3055 (Oct 11, 2010)

Porfa, avisen si funciona o no..
Gracias.


----------



## djtony2010 (Nov 15, 2010)

ollee yo podre sistituir estos transistores mj15004 y mj15003 por los 2sc5200 y complementarios?

alguien tioene el pcb de este circuito o alguien lo probo????


----------



## djtony2010 (May 27, 2011)

saludos hermano tendras el pcb de este amplificador...?? o por lo menos la etapa driver...?


----------



## diogochagas (Jul 6, 2011)

ola eu fiz a simulação no proteus e para ter uma onda senoidal perfeita nesse esquema tive q fazer algumas alterações diminui a tensão para 50 vcc  utilizei no estagio de saida tip35c e tip36c
resistor de 56k modifiquei para 33k e retirei as proteções transistores de pre amplificação utilizei mpsa92 e mpsa42 bd139 e 140 logo postarei a simulação no proteus.



			
				diogochagas y Traductor de Goolgle  dijo:
			
		

> hola he hecho la simulación en proteus y tienen una onda sinusoidal perfecta en este programa tenía que hacer algunos cambios q se reduce el voltaje a 50 V CC etapa de salida utilizados en tip35c y TIP36c
> resistencia de 56k a 33k modificado y eliminado las protecciones transistores pre amplificador utiliza MPSA92 MPSA42 BD139, 140 y pronto después de la simulación en Proteus.



Edit by Fogonazo: _*Em espanhol por favor*_


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Oct 11, 2011)

Alguien lo armo?
Funciona?
De ser asi cuantos amperios consume esta barbaridad
me gustaria armarlo

creo que los transistores de salida estan mal colocados
deberian de ir alrevez
los mj15004 abajo y 
los mj15003 arriba  pero aun asi, mi pregunta es
funcionara


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 12, 2011)

Aunque tubiera los transistores que de pos si son caros, no tendria para comprarme un tremendo mounstro de transformador para alimentar esa cosa, mejor lo dejo en la imaginacion 

Mas menos un transformador de 1125 vatios seria enorme y caro


----------



## aprendis (Oct 12, 2011)

podria algien hacer sugerencia de una fuente apropiada para este circuito.?


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 12, 2011)

Pues por la potencia necesaria necesitarias la clasica fuente de transformador + rectificador + capacitor gigante, el rectificador podria ser uno de esos metalicos y los capacitores si los obtienes con calculos casi estoy seguro que va resultar por cerca de los 10000uf que a 80 V si han de ser grandes


----------



## franc0 (Nov 20, 2011)

viendo el diagrama  nos daria una potencia de 225W een 8ohm  mas o menos pero no creo que alcance a potencia pero tedriamos que simularlo para salir de dudas jejej


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Nov 22, 2011)

franco, con que programa lo puedes simular,
para ver la potencia real. yo si creo que entregue por lo menos unos 450 watts en 4 ohms
por que suponiendo que cada transistor entregue 55 watts, serian un total de 440 watts rms
nadamas nesesito el programa para simular la potencia,
ya que el live wire no le entiendo como saber los watts rms, por que ago la simulaciony le pongo una señal
y unos leds a la salida para simular el funcionamiento, pero ahi no se saben los watts  rms
y muchomenos si van picos positivos a la salida y mucho menos si hay algun corto


----------



## franc0 (Nov 22, 2011)

sagitario10
la verdad tb busco un buen programa para sacar los rms de salida ya que la mayoria de los programas son en ingles pero con el circuit maker 2000 da buenos resultados es facil e intuitivo de usar tal ves te ayude en algo ese programa


----------



## mono pibe (Feb 28, 2012)

observo ,parese que el ampli , funciona , los transistores estan conectados como los usa la QSC
SALUDOS.....


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 29, 2012)

Es muy posible que funcione pero tal vez no logre llegar a tan alta potencia en la salida, mejor simularlo antes de armarlo


----------



## mono pibe (Mar 12, 2012)

:enfadado: PERDIDA DE TIEMPO Y MATERIALES no funciona el amplificador lo arme nada no funciona ..no gasten tiempo en este amplificador SALUDO


----------



## R-Mario (Mar 13, 2012)

Ni modo, en esas situaciones te vas a ver seguido, a mi tambien me ha pasado y es horrible, sobre todo la parte economica "no soy rico" te pega duro, en fin pero de lo perdido lo rescatado, algo bueno podras hacer con ese material


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Mar 13, 2012)

mono pibe dijo:


> :enfadado: PERDIDA DE TIEMPO Y MATERIALES no funciona el amplificador lo arme nada no funciona ..no gasten tiempo en este amplificador SALUDO



Gracias por avisar 
es una lastima que no funcione. 
con los materiales que tienes. podrias hacerte una qsc o peavy  
buscalos en el foro. el compañero oscar monsalvo y arthas hicieron uno
ahorita estoy con la qsc 1700
que por cierto ya la armaron y funciona 
saludos


----------



## boloyspe (Mar 13, 2012)

que lastima que no funcione se ve facil y de buena potencia y es a 2omio


----------



## mono pibe (Mar 14, 2012)

E fabricado muchops clones de amplificadores pero este es un desastre,e echo , la peavey260,qsc5050,pro dj413.0y 9.0, yorville,etc  que esperiencia  SALUDO......


----------



## dijeytato (May 2, 2013)

el amplificador funciona


----------



## R-Mario (May 2, 2013)

dijeytato dijo:


> el amplificador funciona


 

Lo tuyo es ¿pregunta o respuesta?


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (May 2, 2013)

dijeytato dijo:


> el amplificador funciona




porai se dijo que no funciona.
yo ya he armado 2 modulos qsc 1700 y funcionan de maravilla
por que armar este que no funciona 

en cambio el qsc 1700 funciona a piola   1000w rms  sobre 2 ohms
excelente potencia

busca otros en el foro,
y lee todas las preguntas y respuestas,
aveces muchas de las preguntas que te hagas, ya estan resueltas, solo es leer y leer


----------



## frank1973 (Nov 6, 2015)

Alguien ha probado la proteccion en otro amplificador? ,estoy tratando de armarla y si me funciona se los haré saber


----------



## frank1973 (Nov 7, 2015)

Estoy trabajando en eso ya tengo todo dispuesto para armarlo, lo pruebo y les estare informando. Les muestro el circuito electrico modificado, el PCB y la vista real.


----------



## The Rookie (Nov 10, 2015)

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/solid-state/197468-diy-short-circuit-protection-9.html


----------

